# Meet Little Rex!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He's from the Baldwin Park Shelter, and has been at the vet's for a couple of days. I pick him up tomorrow, in Los Angeles. Bronwyne will be meeting me there, so it will be great to see her again. I'll take pics.

He's only 2-years-old, and they say he's the biggest love bug. He's very healthy, only at the vet's for a retained baby-tooth removal, and waiting for me to pick him up. I'm coming honey. 

Now this will be the shortest foster in history, as a gal from my work is adopting him. So I will be his foster mom while driving back from LA, and that's it ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I can't wait to meet this little angel ~ :wub:

*Here's Rex*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Rex is precious!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow!! What a darling!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a sweetheart.:wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhhh. Rex is such a sweetheart and oh so lucky to be going right to his furever home


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cutie! I'd like to kiss that little face.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

angel's mom said:


> Ahhhh. Rex is such a sweetheart and *oh so lucky to be going right to his furever home*


He's VERY lucky. He won't have to meet LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, I'm glad he will have his forever home soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What a cutie! I'd like to kiss that little face.


Oh Linda, isn't he a cutie. And how great he's young and healthy. He has his whole life ahead of him. He'll have a good life. :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I :heart: that little guy!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a little sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

He's so cute! I'm glad he has a good home but I was about to jump on it myself.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Chalex said:


> He's so cute! I'm glad he has a good home but I was about to jump on it myself.


I know, huh. He's not only cute, he's very smart. He's potty trained, and knows commands!! I can't wait to meet him. I've also heard he's a lover.
My co-worker, Alice, is so excited she cancelled her camping trip this weekend to shop for him, and spend the weekend with him. I'll get pics of his new family for you. 

I love this stuff. I love happy endings ~ :chili:

Hey maybe I'll pass off LBB as Rex ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is great. :chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Whoa! What a cutie!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So however did a guy like him end up in a public shelter?  

Well, whatever it was, it sounds like wonderful destiny for him. :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG Deb! Rex is ADORABLE!! Love his cute little face!! He just looks like a little love bug!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

He is adorable...
I love happy endings:dothewave:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love the rescue puppys!
Rex means king---he must be King Heini's brother! Wishing only the best!
hugs from kitzel & sandi


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mss said:


> So however did a guy like him end up in a public shelter?
> 
> Well, whatever it was, it sounds like wonderful destiny for him. :wub:


 
Ditto.......I was just thinking the same thing! He sounds PERFECT!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a sweetie!! Deb, give him hugs and smooches from us!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Rex has the most precious face. Hope to see more pics! Maybe his new mom will join SM. 

Linda


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Great news for Rex and your co-worker! Enjoy your brief foster! He sounds like a dream.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cutie. So glad he is going right home.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Now that's a handsome fellow. The lady that gets him is so lucky. I just hope she doesn't change his name - love Rex.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, he's so cute.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's sweet!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is so cute!! I'm so glad he has a forever home!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are so happy to have a great home for this special boy. Thanks to Auntee Deb and her talking up the kids at work. 
What Deb didnt say is this same gal has been looking and wanting Porsche since the day we got him as a rescue. Unfortunately Porsche ( the boy with the huge testicular cancer tumor) just had to have two more tumors removed and we are waiting on the results of the biopsy's. So he will be a long wait before he can be adopted.
To answer eveyones question, Rex was found as a stray on the streets of Baldwin, Ca. He was not neutered, so that may have been part of the problem. Boys seem to go astray looking for trouble. LOL 
He was neutered 2wks ago and is a most darling boy from all reports. Cant wait to hear what Deb thinks of him and his new Mommy too.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Tell her to join SM so we can see how Rex blooms under her care and love!!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Deb his eyes are just gorgeous! You can see he has a very loving and gentle soul! Thanks for helping him...you are truly a malt-angel!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG he is soooooooooooooooooooooo precious!!!! Thank you Deb and thanks also to the wonderful new home, this precious boy will now have.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Rex is just too cute! :wub: Deb, you are amazing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb he's adorable:wub: I'm so glad he has a home. bet you wish you could have had him for a few days


----------

